

Codecraft - Stasyan
http://technically.us/code/x/codecraft/

======
natemartin
I read a lot of articles that talk about programming being "low social status"
or unappreciated.

I can't say that I see that in my daily life at all. Usually, when I'm around
non-technical people, if I mention what I do at my job, or what some of
friends do at theirs, most people are interested, and want to hear more.

Perhaps this is just an artifact of living in the Bay Area. Do others hear
this same sentiment?

That being said, I think this article is right on about considering
programming a craft, and is very well said.

~~~
CodeMage
_Perhaps this is just an artifact of living in the Bay Area. Do others hear
this same sentiment?_

I think there's a crucial bit of context missing here. I live in Chile and I
can tell you that most (but not all) of the places at which I've worked treat
programmers as second-class employees.

Here are some extreme perceptions I've witnessed at some of my jobs: we are
either incompetent or overpaid; we have to be monitored and managed correctly,
otherwise we'll slack away and/or engage in miscellaneous mischief; we never
get things done on time, within the budget or the way the users want them; in
other words, we're just a sinkhole for money.

On the other hand, if you talk to a non-technical person outside the workplace
context, they'll usually react the way you describe it. I think that, in the
end, it all depends on the culture, both corporate and general.

~~~
natemartin
I wonder if the work environment has more to do with. The programmers I know
all work at companies where what they do is the main product.

------
bcl
Very well said. This hits on some points that I have been thinking of
recently.

------
moron4hire
Here's how I gain respect as a programmer. I complete my work on time, I do
brilliant work, I don't abide cheesehead managers wanting to set unrealistic
schedules, and I maintain a certain level of deliberate eccentricity to keep
everyone guessing. Now, nobody wants to piss me off because they're too afraid
I'll quit and leave everyone in a lurch. How you are perceived in your career
is entirely up to you.

